# Yet another MAPISVC.INF file missing question...



## Bro87mr2 (Jul 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how to get around this problem, so that my Toshiba e755 will sync properly using ActiveSync 3.7.1 (WindowsCE OS, of course)? Every time I try to sync, I get an 'unresolved issues' error related to a missing MAPISVC.INF file...it's my understanding this is an adware program, so I may have inadvertently deleted it during a spyware purge. I noticed this problem first after a minor hard drive crash prompted me to reinstall my desktop OS (WindowsME) on the computer where I'm attempting to sync. Any help greatly appreciated...


----------

